# Quick question about Berlin Woodwinds Solo



## fakemaxwell (Feb 20, 2022)

Trying to confirm before I purchase- can you write multiple notes for say, Berlin Woodwinds Flute 1? Or does it lock you into only single notes? 

They have ensembles for the rest of their options so not sure why woodwinds was left out, but not a huge deal if you can still at least start with one staff per section.


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Feb 20, 2022)

Sure, but youre forced to use non-legato patches then, or use multiple patches of flute 1 legato, for your specific example. But this applies to all libraries without polyphonic legato ( which in my opinion is a hassle anyways, as i cant control the specific voice movements, so i usually just dont use it at all )


----------



## fakemaxwell (Feb 20, 2022)

Okay cool, yeah that's fine if it's not legato, can always copy and paste to flute 2 or whatever after writing it all out. Just didn't want to get bogged down in extra starts when trying to work quickly.

Now, if somebody came out with full section ensemble patches...


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Feb 20, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Okay cool, yeah that's fine if it's not legato, can always copy and paste to flute 2 or whatever after writing it all out. Just didn't want to get bogged down in extra starts when trying to work quickly.
> 
> Now, if somebody came out with full section ensemble patches...


Well ,then youll probably need another OT Library ( Inspire, Metropolis Ark ), both have winds ensemble patches


----------



## fakemaxwell (Feb 20, 2022)

MarcMahler89 said:


> Well ,then youll probably need another OT Library ( Inspire, Metropolis Ark ), both have winds ensemble patches


Ahh...this is specifically about Staffpad, I don't think they have any of those available.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 20, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Trying to confirm before I purchase- can you write multiple notes for say, Berlin Woodwinds Flute 1? Or does it lock you into only single notes?
> 
> They have ensembles for the rest of their options so not sure why woodwinds was left out, but not a huge deal if you can still at least start with one staff per section.


The problem here is that @MarcMahler89 doesn’t understand that you’re talking about StaffPad libraries. But to answer your question, yes, you can write multiple notes in each staff. I do it all the time.


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Feb 20, 2022)

My apologies, i didnt notice the corresponding sub-forum this post was posted in, and i dont know anything about StaffPad and how it behaves, so take my words with a grain of salt - i basically assumed you were talking about the Kontakt version


----------



## fakemaxwell (Feb 20, 2022)

MarcMahler89 said:


> My apologies, i didnt notice the corresponding sub-forum this post was posted in, and i dont know anything about StaffPad and how it behaves, so take my words with a grain of salt - i basically assumed you were talking about the Kontakt version


All good! Looks like you were right either way.


----------



## Pappaus (Feb 21, 2022)

To Marc’s point, The Spitefire Woodwinds for Staffpad has a2 patches. Don’t know how you feel about mixing Spitfire with OT or putting out the extra funds, but that is an option.


----------

